# Farm pro steering wheel



## Tazfords (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone know of either and general adapter plate or a direct bolt on for the steering wheel for a 2420 farm pro? The factory wheel, at least the one on mine is basically junk ... metal ring to bolt to surrounded with foam covered plastic/vinyl. So, would really rather not drop $80 bucks on a new one just like it if there were a known replacement made better and possibly even a tad cheaper in price.


----------



## roosterf4 (Sep 23, 2011)

hey taz where did you even find a steering wheel to buy? i cant find one nowhere.


----------



## Tazfords (Jun 27, 2010)

https://affordabletractorsalesco.co...tegory=Parts Center&sub_category=Body&scid=99

The only one I found.


----------

